# A Huge Database of Christian Authors



## Apologist4Him (Mar 20, 2005)

Not too long ago I was wanting to learn more about the authors in my personal library and learn about new ones. I cannot remember what led me to the site, but I am thankful to have discovered: http://faith.propadeutic.com/authors/authors.html

I learned more about several of the authors from my personal library thanks to the Realms of Faith Christian Authors Database. Click on "Reformed Authors" or "Reformed Scholars" or "Reformers of the recent Past".

I found it to be an extremely useful website and wanted to share an invaluable resource. 

Did you know (former?) Berkeley Law Professor, spokesman for the "Intelligent Design movement", Phillip Johnson is reformed?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 20, 2005)

I have turned to that site many times over the past couple years when wondering about particular authors or theologians, both of today and the past. It is by no means exhaustive even for the modern authors, but it is a very valuable resource nonetheless, especially since it provides pictures and also some things about many people that you would not find in a "textbook" description. Thumbs up!


----------



## bond-servant (Mar 20, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 20, 2005)

Great Link! thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2005)

Great resource, fascinating pics - thanks!


----------



## Shane (Mar 21, 2005)

Great resource. Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

Just a




because this is a great resource.


----------

